# Denon X3000 vs AVR-3313CI vs AVR-4310CI



## Michael92 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am here today looking for advice on my parents new receiver for Christmas. Right now they have a Onkyo TX-SR607 and quite frank..I think is garbage. I think the DACs in it have to be junk, when I use mine DAC with analog out it sounds okay, every other source is a joke. 2eq actually degrades the quality quite a bit after setup. I just did manual eq with a spl meter. The reason for Denon is because I know their higher end is nice, and that is what they used to own and they loved it. 

With all that nonsense said what is going to provide the best audio experience. These are people that don't care about 3d or pandora and network streaming or HD radio. It needs to deliver the best audio experience in that price range. Future proofing doesn't really matter as long as it has HDMI and maybe a set of preouts for a amp in the future. A phono input is great to have. Also I want the better Audyssey calibration tools. They are only using a 5.1 setup if that matters. 

TLDR....So with that in mind what would YOU choose and why.


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

Denon X3000 is one I want to upgrade to but Money wise what speakers are they pushing. if the speakers dont need that much power why not to x2000 or even x1000

the only difference between the x3000 and x2000 that matter are the watts and extra hdmi input. But hey if you have the money I would go X3000....because that's what I want to power $1000 speakers and its newer than the other 2 receivers you posted


----------



## Michael92 (Aug 28, 2012)

I meant to respond to this. I went with the 3313CI because of the power. 125 watts still really isn't enough but at least it offers the option of amps. The x3000 is decent but it seemed so lacking on inputs. It's just a year older and I am not a person that thinks newer = better so anyways there we have it. Now lets hope they like it....10 days to go.


----------

